# My cure for chronic spastic constipation



## french toasty (May 12, 2007)

I have suffered from ibs constipation for 3.5 years. It came on suddenly and started with intractable constipation. I could not go for 4-8 days at a time. Over the next few years I was put on Bentyl, Miralax, other laxatives, stool softeners, Zelnorm, Librax, etc. I spent at least $5,000.00 on probiotics including VSL3, made homemade yogurt and kefir for probiotics, tried elimination diets down to one food, and at least 20 herbal remedies and of course fiber. Nothing worked at all and the constipation got worse. My stomach got more and more distended until the distention was permanent and none of my clothing fit. I had a C-T scan, colonoscopy, and the Great Smokies Lab stool test. Nothing was found. I tried antibiotics, followed by probiotics to try and increase my level of friendly bacteria without any results. I became interested in the work of Weston Price and found an article on westonprice.org about the benefits of bone broth. The article suggested that the broth was soothing to the intestines. I ordered some bison marrow bones online and boiled them down. I added vegtables and made a soup. I had a decent bowel movement shortly thereafter and my distended stomach went down a bit. I started boiling down the bones on a daily basis and consuming the broth. I have been at this for about seven months. I now go usually every day and my distention is much better. I still suffer if I eat a big meal, but I try to be careful to never do that! I have my life back. It is truly a miracle. I had become so depressed I wished I could die from the pain and distention. I hope that this can help fellow sufferers.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you think any bones could help?I think i know what you mean but how long it takes?My problem is trapped gas.


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

ewwie. heh


----------



## french toasty (May 12, 2007)

SpAsMaN* said:


> Do you think any bones could help?I think i know what you mean but how long it takes?My problem is trapped gas.


I tried chicken bones and they did not work. I think beef or bison would be fine. I use marrow bones and just keep boiling them daily long after the marrow is gone. I occasionally add some bones and take out some old bones. I put them in a big stock pot. My theory is that the lining of my intestine is irritated thus causing spasms that inhibit peristaltic action, thus causing constipation. I think the bone broth is soothing and if you make a soup, it tastes good too. This is seriously the only thing that has helped me and I have tried everything! I think its really worth a try.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you have a recipe?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> I ordered some bison marrow bones online and boiled them down.


You can buy meat on-line?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am a chef, this is how you make beef broth or even further demi galze with beef bones.Broth adds electrolytes.I am surprized the chicken bones didn't help, it has been shown to sooth inflammation and add electrolytes into the system. Hence now why "grandma's" chicken soup helps.Beef has other properties though.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My bones are boiling.I will drink the broth.How long should i boil it?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just fill a cup of beef bone broth.Wow,this smell bad!


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

french toasty said:


> I tried chicken bones and they did not work. I think beef or bison would be fine. I use marrow bones and just keep boiling them daily long after the marrow is gone. I occasionally add some bones and take out some old bones. I put them in a big stock pot. My theory is that the lining of my intestine is irritated thus causing spasms that inhibit peristaltic action, thus causing constipation. I think the bone broth is soothing and if you make a soup, it tastes good too. This is seriously the only thing that has helped me and I have tried everything! I think its really worth a try.


My doctor does this too - he said that a little vinegar will bring out more marrow. Put it it a crock pot in the garage if you don't like the smell of it cooking all day. He cooks it for about 20 hours. He also adds powdered marrow. I personally don't like the flavor so I add some vegetable powder from the co-op. I also can tolerate juice and plain yogurt but I still have to use daily enemas.


----------



## french toasty (May 12, 2007)

SpAsMaN* said:


> I just fill a cup of beef bone broth.Wow,this smell bad!


I tried beef bones and I thought they smelled bad too. I ordered bison marrow bones from northstar bison. The web address is www.northstarbison.com It doesn't smell great but it tastes okay. I sometimes boil it way down and add meat or veggies. I've been doing this for eight months and I'm about 75% cured.


----------



## s_teo (Aug 14, 2006)

french toasty said:


> I tried beef bones and I thought they smelled bad too. I ordered bison marrow bones from northstar bison. The web address is www.northstarbison.com It doesn't smell great but it tastes okay. I sometimes boil it way down and add meat or veggies. I've been doing this for eight months and I'm about 75% cured.


How about beef broth? the one tha can be bought from almost any food store?Thankss_teo


----------



## french toasty (May 12, 2007)

s_teo said:


> How about beef broth? the one tha can be bought from almost any food store?Thankss_teo


Doesn't work for me. It has to be bones that are boiled down for at least a few hours. I don't know what is in the bones, but it helps tremendously.


----------

